# Marine drop



## derrick (6 Apr 2017)

Not sure if this post belongs here, Mods feel free to move it.
One of the guys in the club has come up with something for a bit of fun,
We will have a couple of groups put in the back of a van with our bikes, The van will then be driven to unknown by us destination 60 miles away, then we have to find our own way back, there will be no mobile phones or garmins or any other device.
Sounds like a good fun day, the first group back to the pub wins.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Apr 2017)

The army used to do this to me in the Brecon Beacons and the Highlands of Scotland.

I wasnt laughing.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2017)

I like it. This kind of thing appeals to my male 'I can look after myself' streak.


----------



## Welsh wheels (7 Apr 2017)

derrick said:


> Not sure if this post belongs here, Mods feel free to move it.
> One of the guys in the club has come up with something for a bit of fun,
> We will have a couple of groups put in the back of a van with our bikes, The van will then be driven to unknown by us destination 60 miles away, then we have to find our own way back, there will be no mobile phones or garmins or any other device.
> Sounds like a good fun day, the first group back to the pub wins.


Sounds fun, except if it was me I'd be gutted I wouldn't be able to record the ride on Strava.


----------



## k_green (7 Apr 2017)

Along similar lines (unplanned/unknown route/adventure), I was fancying Mike Hall's Valleycat:
http://www.valleycat.cc/
Although I'm not sure what will happen now after his untimely death last month.


----------



## DaveReading (7 Apr 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> The army used to do this to me in the Brecon Beacons and the Highlands of Scotland.



Did you use a separate parachute for the bike ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Apr 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Sounds fun, except if it was me I'd be gutted I wouldn't be able to record the ride on Strava.


Each team could be given a Garmin in a sealed envelope.


----------



## tatr (17 Apr 2017)

On my Garmin you can delete the basemaps so it's useless for navigation without a gpx file.

If you want to make it a real challenge, force them to use Google Maps bike navigation. Up stairs? Check. Muddy trails? Check. Sounds like a marine obstacle course to me!


----------



## derrick (17 Apr 2017)

tatr said:


> On my Garmin you can delete the basemaps so it's useless for navigation without a gpx file.
> 
> If you want to make it a real challenge, force them to use Google Maps bike navigation. Up stairs? Check. Muddy trails? Check. Sounds like a marine obstacle course to me!


No maps allowed.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Apr 2017)

derrick said:


> no mobile phones or garmins or any other device


I take it a map is not a device. It's a paper thing with pretty pictures on.


----------



## derrick (20 Apr 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I take it a map is not a device. It's a paper thing with pretty pictures on.


No Maps. It's a fun thing.


----------

